# Help on coding problem



## cookie72960@yahoo.com (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is the question   9928x25 where do I begin to look?


----------



## HeatherJune (Apr 7, 2013)

cookie72960@yahoo.com said:


> Here is the question   9928x25 where do I begin to look?



Uh are you looking for a cpt code for and ER service? With a modifier of 25? Not sure what you are asking for because 992.8 is dx code but 9928x25 makes no sense.


----------



## HardmanR (Aug 20, 2014)

9928x25 is how it is written in a problem, but thanks for help,now i know this is suppose to be a icd9 code.


----------

